# Waysons Corner Fishing Pier and Trail UNDER WATER!!! 5-01-2014



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Arrived at Waysons Corner on Thursday afternoon around 3pm pick up a few white perch, after just fishing there on that Wednesday,
only to be met by a wall of water EVERYWHERE!!!. After driving less than half way down the road that led to the pier, I met by a flood
of water that engulfed that whole area. It was a scary sight to see to say the least. The pier and the trail was all under water. Even
the portable john was floating like a life raft. That`s when I realized that this wasn't`t a great time to go fishing. "Patuxent Wetland Park" is
a great fit for this area.


Tight Lines...

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02904modifiedmodified-3_zps81762dfb.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02904modifiedmodified-3_zps81762dfb.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02904modifiedmodified-3_zps81762dfb.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02910modifiedmodified-2_zps8a9037fb.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02910modifiedmodified-2_zps8a9037fb.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02910modifiedmodified-2_zps8a9037fb.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02911modifiedmodified_zpsb4c3337e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02911modifiedmodified_zpsb4c3337e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02911modifiedmodified_zpsb4c3337e.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02914modified_zpsf36fa5b0.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02914modified_zpsf36fa5b0.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02914modified_zpsf36fa5b0.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02915modified_zps56421b81.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02915modified_zps56421b81.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02915modified_zps56421b81.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02918modified_zpsd7403aed.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02918modified_zpsd7403aed.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02918modified_zpsd7403aed.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02922modified_zps47358c92.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02922modified_zps47358c92.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02922modified_zps47358c92.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/DSC02929modified_zps29015593.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/DSC02929modified_zps29015593.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC02929modified_zps29015593.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Never been there but how did you even take those pics? Looks like water everywhere.


----------



## DammitKhoa (May 1, 2013)

^ was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Espresso said:


> Never been there but how did you even take those pics? Looks like water everywhere.


I took them from the route 4 bridge....opcorn:


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

That's a very low lying place. When it rains like it did, I knew it was going to flood.

What up JF?


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

They let water out of the dam by I95 a day or two before.
Laurel on down had high water, it had to go somewhere.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

It will be a month before that clears up. Nice pics. I love fishing that river. But when it rains like it did it will be a while before the water clears. Another side note the sink hole at the entrance to the branch where all the fish seem to stage before spawning is filling in with sediment and getting shallower each year. Don't know how or if it will affect spawning much but with each bad storm we get it changes things on the river. Each year I looked forward to fishing the old railroad bridge but the last couple of storms change something there also. I have tried a few times there with out a bite. Always caught fish there. But I guess we will see.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niice shots JF !!!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've fished & hunted along the Pax for many, many years & have seen that type of flooding before. I recall water running across the roadway on MD Rt 3 near Bowie, and ice on tree trunks, 20' to 25' above the ground after the waters had receded. I've seen the water up to the deck on Governors Bridge. I used to fish a section of the Little Pax, and remember a large tree that had fallen across the river. That tree was perhaps 5' in diameter, and 60' long. I crossed the river many times on that tree. Yet, one flood moved that tree & I walked more than a mile down river & never found it. That's a lot of power to take a tree that size & move it that far. Mother Nature can be very scary at times.

Great pics BTW!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I rember the ice up on the trees! So cool and sureal. On lotsford vista road there was an old bridge that was covered in ice and up in the trees were huge hunks of ice that looked like the cover of a YES album.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Hueski said:


> That's a very low lying place. When it rains like it did, I knew it was going to flood.
> 
> What up JF?


Everything is good Hueski...let me know when you want to hit the road again.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Andre said:


> Niice shots JF !!!


Thanks Andre...What`s good with you???


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Cool pictures!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

firemunkee said:


> Cool pictures!


Thanks firemunkee.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

nice pics man.. I miss my Sony Cyber-shot because of it's size and it took good pictures..


----------

